# I'm new! Anyone from the north east?



## Dramaqueen (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

DH and I are starting the adoption process after Christmas and are looking for support/advice.

We have chosen to adopt as I had a pituitary tumor a few years ago so decided against fertility treatment. My DH has a son who lives with us for half the time.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

not in the NE but just waving and saying hello!  
good luck with the process


kj x


----------



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

hi there!  Yes me!  I'll drop you a pm tomorrow.  exciting time ahead!


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

i am from the north east now midlands based but adopted our 2 from up there, PM me if you need advice on the LAs up there


----------



## JDP (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi from the NE and DP has a BD.........have just pm'd you xx


----------



## christabell (Oct 11, 2010)

Just adopted 19 month old twin girl, we went through north tyneside, whole process less than a year! All great!!!


----------



## bluedreams (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi all,

Hope you are still reading this thread! haha

We are just starting the process in the NE.  I've no idea how this PM bit works but if i figure it out I'd love to talk to you about your experiences etc.  It would be nice to have someone else to talk to who is at the same stage as us.

Bluedreams xx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

We've just started and are for the north east. Also new to here and PMing whatever that may be but if we ever work it out am happy to share!!
Good luck   
S x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi

If you'd like to send a private message (PM), click on My Messages, then on Send a Message, and you'll open up aage on which you can and another member a PM.


----------



## bluedreams (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you! I will give it a go now


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

We have just sent our forms in to LA went to the information evening very scared got a letter saying they will be in touch for initial 
Meeting within 4 weeks we are from the north east would be nice to keep in touch x


----------



## bluedreams (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Millie,

How exciting! Same stage as us. We just had the case worker on the phone yesterday for our phone interview. She's now writing a report to put us forward for an initial visit. In the mean time were off to an info evening next Monday. Soo exciting!  

WS hat sort of things were discussed at the info evening you went to?


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

The information evening was Mostly the process of adoption and answering any questions that you had it was pretty much the same as what was in the information pack was interesting and quite laid back approach although at the time we were nervous as hell good luck x


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

It was pretty much the same for us, but an adopter was also there to talk abut his family's experience of the process which was amazing.  Particularly made a difference for dh because it was from a blokes point of view.

Good luck


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

Had our initial interview with social worker today I have never been so nervous I have never cleaned the house so much went OK though she seemed happy she said she will give us the dates of the counselling course so it seems OK still you second guess everything you say and do, sent the hubby out for cakes for the saw at 08.30 this morning came back with two carrier bags full and sw was on a diet ha


----------

